# HDS Clicky emitter swap. Who does them?



## abarth_1200 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. Wasn't sure where to ask this so followed my logic to this section of the forum.

I've had a few HDS modded by a few different members but that was a while ago and can't remember who did what job.

Can I get some opinions on who does these sorts of mods on a regular basis and can facilitate a UK resident, pm or reply here is all good.

Also what is the best emitter to swap into a legacy 140 golden dragon, modded would need to have a good method of getting reflector out of head portion as the whole assembly unscrews from the body really easy.

Looking for neutral high cri flood, and possibly more lumens.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Aug 24, 2014)

I would recommend Vinh Nguyen on the CPF forum.

He's modded these lights for me: McGizmo Haiku, Mac's tri-edc and XML, a V10r ti, as well as various Eagetac and also cheap lights. 

I have always found Vinh to have provided excellent services and great customer care. 

Good luck!


----------

